# Smith and wesson sigma ?????



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Just purchased a sigma from smith and wesson in .40 and would like some opinions on it, i had it out once so far and put about 50 rounds through it and i was pretty impressed with it. Any acessories I should get. Would this be an ok gun for ccw?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Its a little large to carry for me....but sits beside the bed...I have heard they need to be kept clean....I have had no issues with mine,but don't shoot it much....remember you get what you pay for


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I did find the frame a little large but didn't think the weight would be an issue


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

A couple of freinds bought them and like them. My gunsmith told me they were total junk. Looked into it and found that at 1st there were problems and S&W couldn't get rid of them, so they reduced the price. Lots of people jumped on it for the price. Seems they addressed the problem and a fix was put in. Gunsmith said they are still unreliable and not worth it at any price. He is a mean old fart and set in his ways. My friends sware they like them and have not had any problems.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

after doing some research i think you are right on seems the early versions had problems but the newer ones are supposed to be pretty good, still alo tof mixed reviews though, I just assumed that buying a s&w would be a good bet. Should have done my research first I guesse? i will hold on to it for a while and put more rounds through it and see. If nothign else should at least be a good trade in when I am ready to upgrade.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I got the Sigma .40 VE as well....Havnt had any problems with it and I seen alot of good reviews online...Probably shot about 500 rounds through it so far withought a hiccup..Mine seems to shoot the PMC bronze and blazer brass like lazer bolts..It dosnt seem as accurate with HP's ,but its still accurate enough lol..Thinkin bout getting a lazer/flashlight combo for it anyways...I paid $350 for mine brand new...I liked my Springfield XD better...It shot HP's and hardball the same...But S&W has a lifetime warranty...I dont think you did bad...I will get another XD one of these days though...Just spend some time getting a feel for it...And make sure you register your pistol with S&W so you dont miss out on the warranty lol...


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

For the $ I think you got a nice pistol. Shoot the heck out of it!


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

It is kind of like buying a Yugo and asking if it is a good car. Sure, it will get the job done as long as it is running....and the price is cheap. Once you shoot better quality handguns, then you will begin to notice huge differences and recognize the real flaws of the Sigmas. 

What I am saying is don't ever shoot any other handgun and you won't know what you are missing.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

bunkeru2k said:


> It is kind of like buying a Yugo and asking if it is a good car. Sure, it will get the job done as long as it is running....and the price is cheap. Once you shoot better quality handguns, then you will begin to notice huge differences and recognize the real flaws of the Sigmas.
> 
> What I am saying is don't ever shoot any other handgun and you won't know what you are missing.


Bunker,I am not sure what you mean??...The new Sigma's are no Yugo..They had issues like 14 years ago when the first came out,but those days are long gone..Mine has had quite a few rounds through it with out a single glitch..I know a couple guys who own Berettas and $1,500 Kimber's who can't say the same thing..My Sigma has a lifetime warranty so I am not worried about it to much..I trust it with my life..I aint trying to call you a gun snob,but you sound like your knocking it just because of its low price...There are a TON of happy people in many online forums who are happy with theirs..Yes,there are higher quality/priced guns out there..But,do Mercedes and BMW owners never break down??..I would recommend them to anyone lookin for a good gun before they spend a ton of money on a higher priced one so they could feel like a bigshot...People will always talk bad about guns they have never had,or thought was junk just cause....But you will never find somen who thinks one is so bad,they will be willing to let someone shoot at them with it ...


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

The Sigma is S&W's entry level handgun. I too have heard that they have had some significant issues in the past, but I have never shot one.

I have an S&W M&P .40c that I love. Between the purchase price, shipping, and transfer fee it cost me about $500 (brand new w/ $50 rebate or 2 free mags - which i think that deal is still running). I'm not sure what you paid for the Sigma, but I steered clear of them just from what I read and what I heard from a few dealers.

S&W just launched another line of pistols a couple months ago that is supposed to be a decent piece for the price.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> The Sigma is S&W's entry level handgun. I too have heard that they have had some significant issues in the past, but I have never shot one.
> 
> I have an S&W M&P .40c that I love. Between the purchase price, shipping, and transfer fee it cost me about $500 (brand new w/ $50 rebate or 2 free mags - which i think that deal is still running). I'm not sure what you paid for the Sigma, but I steered clear of them just from what I read and what I heard from a few dealers.
> 
> S&W just launched another line of pistols a couple months ago that is supposed to be a decent piece for the price.


I paid $379 for the NEW Sigma in .40 cal..They had some problems way back in the early 90's and discontinued the line for a while..They went back to the drawing board and brought them back and made them a whole lot better while still keeping them at a reasonable price...Most semi autos, m&p included,could all be gathered as "entry level"...I dont think Sigma's would have trouble keeping up with the M&P,and I really dont know what more you actually get for the extra $125+ ??..Sigmas are one of the better deals goin on right now..I have put atleast 1,000 rounds through mine without a hiccup...I have the money to get what others would call better guns,based on their prices alone...But mine has always went bang,and shot where I pointed it..Why spend more money to get the same results?..I encourage you to research them more,and you will see alot of happy reviews about them..Is there some bad ones??..There might be,but you will find some about glocks,kimbers,springfield armory etc etc...You also have to take what the dealer says with a grain of salt somtimes..Ofcourse they are gonna talk you out of the lower priced guns,they wanna make as much money as possible at the end of the day lol...


----------

